# Table top C-Channel/stiffener required?



## ppiquette (Dec 1, 2020)

Hi,
I'm building a table-top to fit on a sit-stand desk mechanism. The top is 34" x 55" x 1" and each plank are a bit below 5". I've seen how-to of woodworkers inserting C-Channel to the the table top to increase stability of it. In you opinion, is it something mandatory? What are the criteria to decide to do this?

Patrick


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Patrick! Your link didn't work on the sit-stand mechanism so I found what I believe is the correct frame you referenced and fixed the link in your message (hope it's the right link, anyway).

David


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I do not understand using a "C" channel for stiffining. I do not think I have ever seen a "C" channel.

George


----------



## ppiquette (Dec 1, 2020)

difalkner said:


> Welcome to the forum, Patrick! Your link didn't work on the sit-stand mechanism so I found what I believe is the correct frame you referenced and fixed the link in your message (hope it's the right link, anyway).
> 
> David


Thanks, the link is correct now


----------



## ppiquette (Dec 1, 2020)

GeorgeC said:


> I do not understand using a "C" channel for stiffining. I do not think I have ever seen a "C" channel.
> 
> George


Here is an how-to: C Channel in Table Tops and Desk Tops
But I guess that if you don't know, it might not be required


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have never heard what the man in the video was using called "C" channel. Square channel would be more appropriate.

He was using it to avoid breadboard ends.

Geoprge


----------



## Outpost22 (Nov 8, 2020)

"C" channel is commonly used in several applications. I usually see it in light trailer construction. Box channel, or "square" is certainly more desirable in load carrying items. I used 3/16" thick simple angle iron under my work table. It was more than sufficient to keep things straight in my application going on 3 years now. I think the only advantage in "C" channel over box is the fastening of hardware would prove easier on "C" and it would cost less than box in like sizes.


----------



## ppiquette (Dec 1, 2020)

Outpost22 said:


> "C" channel is commonly used in several applications. I usually see it in light trailer construction. Box channel, or "square" is certainly more desirable in load carrying items. I used 3/16" thick simple angle iron under my work table. It was more than sufficient to keep things straight in my application going on 3 years now. I think the only advantage in "C" channel over box is the fastening of hardware would prove easier on "C" and it would cost less than box in like sizes.


Thanks for your answer, I'll look for a square channel or simple thick angle channel


----------

